# Road side smog Checks in So Cal



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here is the link .. just passing some depressing info 

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=62047


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Fuckin A...this is horseshit. Good thing I have Intake Only (For now). Goddamn CARB. This really pisses me off.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats sucks. I guess the turbo idea is dead for sure. Does that also mean no more hotshot CAI or headers?California sucks when it comes to smog laws.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that just retarded !


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Good thing I can register my car to my house in AZ. :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Good thing I can register my car to my house in AZ. :thumbup:


 You suck, Robert.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

:lame: I guess I gotta be careful from now on and tell my sister as well because she still drives my red B13 that has I/H/E.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

damnit what the hell is going on. i better not be having to go through those anytime soon.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

This just re3ks of teh gheyness. Luckily, I don't think the CHP has the resources to keep this up.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

They have them here in Temecula as well, off of Hwy 78 A.k.a. Winchester Road. They mainly stop 18 wheelers but sometimes they stop cars with loud exhausts. Cops arent dicks unless you provoke them, much like dogs. I drive around town with my underbody neon kit and i dont get any trouble.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Sigh**

this is exactly why I am working on a project Datsun B210. The sooner I don't have to drive my toy aon the streets the the better!

How does one keep a race car registered, or legal to move on the street? I will eventually use this car for SCCA rally, and those cars go on the street sometimes.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> Good thing I can register my car to my house in AZ. :thumbup:


Can I register my car at your house???? :waving: Just j/k!!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

How is that even legal? MYOB 

cops can be so :fluffy:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Cali is a very emission strict state, there probably is some law that allows this. I remember living back in El Monte there was a sobriety check point that the cops pulled over only certain cars "import tuned" and "american muscle" cars.:wtf: 
Yet i remember clearly he didnt ask me if i had been drinking or doing drugs. This was in August around 4pm, who drinks at 4pm??? during the week. :cheers:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> You suck, Robert.


Aint loopholes great? 



Cali SE-R said:


> Can I register my car at your house???? Just j/k!!


Pay up son... nah, I think my G-Ma might be kinda confused about your name showing up in our mail.



Sterling2000 said:


> How is that even legal?


You've got to prove you spend at least equal time, if not, more in the state you register it to... and since I can still get my mail out there... and my car won't be to recognizable other than the loud exhaust, loud BOV, and CF hood, I should be okay.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, I guess, I'm goning to have to put a hight-flow cat in the custom exhaust set up I'm planning on getting after the turbo.

I need to register my car in Florida, that's where I'm from...
Do you guys know, what do I need to do that???

Thanks in advance


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

*good news*

you know there are even some exemptions allowing you to have legal turbo set ups and then some, you just have to do your research, CARB provides you with this info http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/aftermkt/aftermkt.htm they have listing for EO's that allow you to have many of the things you want, or they have other exemptions.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, ive heard about the sobriety checkpoints. ive been thru 2 of them, they dont even stop u. they have a bunch of cops on the road walking around stopping every car that passes(its a trafficjam) and they ask for your drivers license and just ask u if u have had anything to drink. :wtf:


----------

